# Ford 641 Hydraulic Problem



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm just learning when it comes to tractors and need some advice. Am considering buying a 641 with possible hydraulic problems. The lift holds ok when running, but drops the attachment as soon as you shut down the engine. 

Is this a big dollar problem, or an easy fix. Is is something someone with average mechanical skills could tackle?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like the valve is leaking to me, and or out of adjustment, but you better wait for someone a bit more on the ball before taking my advice! How much are they asking?


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Sorry to take so long to get back to you...computer has been down a few days.

They were asking $2500 which wasn't a bad deal even with the hydro problem...it is in otherwise pretty good original shape. Anyway, I decided to pass on it for other reasons. Thought I would hold out for something with a hi/low tranny. Hoping to find a MF135 or Ford 2000/3000 at a decent price.


----------

